
As usual, we are the product being sold - colinprince
http://www.marco.org/2011/09/09/twitter-doesn-t-give-a-damn-who-you-are
======
angryasian
for someone that is complaining about twitter, he uses it quite frequently.

For every time I hear someone complaining about "being the product", its
simple just don't use it.

